# Little melody for recorder



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello,

Last year I was asked by a friend of mine to compose a piece for recorder, and so I did. Unfortunately there was stuff that happened last year which meant my piece had to be scheduled into a different concert, but concerts this year have been cancelled. I put off finishing engraving and editing the piece until a few weeks ago because we recently got some funding to make a recording of it.

The recording is happening next month, I think.

Anyway, because the recording of my recorder tune has not happened yet, I don't have any audio to share; only the sheet music exists so far and I have attached it to this post.

Are there any recorder players in? It would be lovely to hear your thoughts.


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

'''''melody'''''


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

Certainly tongue in cheek thread ahaha


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Your engraving is improving. 

I would suggest making the dynamics of mss. 32-33 line up. And I'm curious as to why you have 4 slashes through some stems and other times the standard "limit" of 3? If there is, you might consider adding to the "Performance Notes"


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

OOooooh thank you, and actually yes the slashes are a good point! I am considering just changing it to a Z in the stems to signify a rapid and unmeasured tremolo/fluttertongue effect, and also add that into the performance notes.


----------

